# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 38



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

Kisses to Molly & Holly   

Lilly thank you


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

IUI Girls Turned IVF ​
*  Special luv'n'hugs *

Jodi -  
Holly - 
Julie -  
Rachel -  
Sarah -  
Aliday-  
ERIKA- 
​*  IVF Graduates  *

Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg  
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs 

Jellyhead - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 19/01/06  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06 

KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06  

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06 

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06 

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05  

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06 

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06  

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06 

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06  

Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s) 

Jillypops - Natural BFP Dec 20th!!! Stay put little one(s) 

*  IVF Students *

JED- Testing Tuesday 17th January 

Shazia - Coasting, waiting to start stimming 

Linds - Stimming, first follie scan Monday 16th Jan 

Jo9 - d/R 

*  IVF Recruits *​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Kelly - Starting IVF egg share Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Starr - Review for 1st ivf 10/01/06 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf appointment 5th Jan 2006 
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Shazia - egg share ivf starting soon 
Moomin - app 13th Jan 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Struthie - starting egg share divf Feb 2006 
Sarahjj - starting DIVF Jan 2006 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 

* Special babydust to ladies taking time out *  
​Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Eire​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

OK, I have offered to take over the list from murtle for a while. I have done my best to go through the last thread and update the list to the best of my ability but I am bound to have made some mistakes.
If I have missed you off or put you in the wrong place with wrong information please pm me so that I can put it right.
Can I also ask you, when you need updating with anything can you please pm me with details in case i miss any posts so that I can keep up.
Thank you, love Lilly xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Got me spot on thank you Lilly xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Well done Lilly for taking over the list - I'm sure it's a fairly hideous task so  

I had my second stim injection last night and it didn't bruise so bad so I'm feeling a little more positive.  The consultant told me yesterday that if I put on just 2 pounds I'll get charged an extra £1000 for a bigger anestetitc at EC  - so I'm now in serious diet mode as I actually told her I was 3 pounds less than I am!  

We've got the MIL staying with us at the mo and as much as I love her I'm not good with guests staying!  I am sociable it's just then when I'm feeling sensitive I like to just crash on my sofa after work and not have to make polite conversation - all evening! And what I was told was going to just be a couple of days has now developed into over a week    MAybe I'll put sand in her bed or something


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Lily, I am in the right place, will keep you posted. 

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Morning All

Jo (JED) – so sorry to hear about the embies   - thinking of you hun xx

Starr – hope bloods were OK xx

Manda – good luck for the scan   xx

Shazia – glad the scan went OK for you   xx

Lilly – you’ve got me right too, thanks   xx

Love to Holly, Julie, Erica, Moomin, Sarahjj & anyone I have missed off (sorry to rush, I am off out in a few mins to the clinic for them to show me what drugs I start with on Sunday).

    to everyone on the thread....we need to turn these bad couple of weeks around for everyone xxxxxxxx

Jo
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Lilly and thanks for your pm, only advise I have is just what you have done, getting people to pm you if they are in the wrong place, as when they just post saying can you move me blah blah it gets missed, well did by me anyway.

Murtle you did a fabulous job and we salute you x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello friends

Thank you all so much for your supportive messages and love.  DH has been reading them too and we feel as if we are wrapped in a big warm blanket, which is helping us come to terms with things.

Candy - thanks for the new thread  

Lilly - thanks for taking over the list  

Biggest thankyou's to Murtle for having done it previously  

Jo - lots of luck with injections on Sunday and for your cycle.  I hope it brings you all your dreams come true.  While there's been a bit of bad luck lately we do have Cathy and Manda's recent success to celebrate, which brings us all so much hope for going forward.

Linds - good luck hunny with getting back into it all.  Really believe in it and give it your all, hang on to your hope and we're all holding your hand    Starr, those words are for you to my sweet.  Hope bloods are done and dusted and you're on the road without delay 

Big loves to Molly, KJ (my superstar), Julie a real life angel and all you other fabuulous people, whom without I would be completely lost.

I'm feeling better both physically and mentally today, but as with anything like this I'm bound to have good and not so good times.  We had to go to see the Consultant today as we are leaving in just 3 weeks we wanted to make sure we had a debrief before we leave.  He was lovely and kind and talked us through the treatment then right through the eptopic etc.  I was a bit shocked however as he still insisted that we must not muck about with treatment due to my previous inhibin test results regardless of how I'd responded with the drugs during tx.  He strongly believes that our window of opportunity using my eggs may only be open for a short time.  Had we been staying in the UK then he would push us towards another cycle in a couple of months.  For me this seems outrageously soon and of course won't be happening as it's going to take time to sort ourselves out back in NZ. Time will tell...

Massive loves
H xxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello m'darlings!
Holly – lovely to see you back on the board         and I'm so glad you're feeling better today. I can sort of understand your consultant wanting you to get back into IVF asap, but I've heard several consultants say that you need a break of at least three months between cycles to give your ovaries a rest. That would mean going again March/April (when I'm planning to do it again!). I can't believe that your situation would change that much in three months... but hey, I'm no doc. Sending you tons of love and positive vibes, though, for whatever you decide to do.
Lilly – Huge thanks for taking over the list! It looks a mammoth task all right!    And huge thanks to Murtle for doing it before.
Jo –        for you! Keeping everything crossed that this cycle gets a great result!
Erica – thinking of you hunny and worried we haven't heard anything, in case I've missed something...   sooooooooooooooo hoping no news is good news       
Moomin and VIL – it's Essentials magazine – the Feb issue, which  should be out around about now (don't ask me why mags always put their issues on sale a month early. It's a mystery to me).
Huge hellos to Kim, Molly, Jilly, Shazia and Caroline. The mags are in the post! Big hellos also to Candy, Linds, Starr.
JED - I'm so, so sorry about the embies.   Wish there was something I could say to ease your upset and disappointment. I so wish all of us didn't have to suffer the way we do.
Julie - WHERE ARE YOU? I MISS YOU! Hope you are feeling OK, or as OK as possible in the circumstances  
Big loves to everyone else, and apols for anyone I've missed out.
Right, back to work.... 
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linds- Here is a   to help you cope with MIL.
Glad you are feeling more positive about the whole stimming thing now  

Jo9- Good luck with app  

Holly-  It is good to see that you are feeling a little better today, thinking of you.

Catwoman- I am going to try and get a copy of the mag and have a look at your article.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Nothing going on in the land of Kelly at the mo   gonna get all the menu info next week for the meet  will let you all know as soon as I can  

Huge,massive hugs to all of you lovely ladies that need it right now            

Has anyone heard from Erica ?   I am starting to get a bit worried now  hope she is ok?? 

Catch you all soon

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Sorry haven't been round that much as now back into the world of work! And working shifts so having to get into a routine. But the new job is going well and at the moment I am really enjoying it.

*Holly* - Glad to see that you were about today. Hope you are ok, and sending you loads of  

*Kelly* - Can't wait to see the menu for next week. Looking forward to it.    

*Catwoman* - I am going to pop out later to see if I can get a copy

*Lilly* - Well done for taking over the list, mine is ok, start down regging on 13th January

*Jed* - How are you doing? Sending you lots of  

*Julie* - How are you? Hope you are feeling stronger each day, and having lots of   with DP

*Erika* - Where are you? Is there any news?  

*Jo*- Hope your appointment went well today and good luck for your injections on Sunday. Are the injections for downregging?   

*Starr* - Hope you got your bloods done ok.

*Linds* - Good luck with the diet.    

 to everyone else that I have missed.

Well I would say thank good ness it is Friday but I won't as I have to work this weekend, starting at 6am both days.... grim......

*Jilly* - My mum is going into hospital on Wednesday for her heart surgery, we will go and see her on Saturday on our way to the IUI meet, as hopefully she will be out of intensive care by then. (Don't really want to see her whilst she is in ITU - plus working late on Wednesday and Thursday and have consultant appointment for the Friday!), Hope you are keeping well and your little bean is getting bigger and stronger each day.    

Catch you all later and hope you all have a good weekend

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Lilly you got me spot on too... well done honey.

Holly ta for your kind words and a big  for you and your lovely dh. Glad to see your feeling a bit better. Take your time with big decisions you've got a lot to think about at the moment. Thinking off you.

Blood were ok, got to go back for day 2 as and when, so not sure if we'll be able to start next cycle or not?? Will have to wait and see what they say next week.

Love to all not mentioned

Love S xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends. Have just had my best friend and her boyfriend and his daughter over for the day and it has been lovely as haven't seen her for about a year!

Julie so lovely to have you back sweetie. Sorry you have been feeling poorly, doesn't sound too nice to me, have you mentioned these pains to your dr? Hope you recoer quickly hun. 

Holly big kisses to you and dh sweetheart.

Catwoman, thanks so much for sending magazine, really looking forward to receiving it xx

Lilly, brilliant work on the list, you have me spot on with the coasting, very impressed.

Hi Moomin, not long to go for you my lovely. Do you only have one jab for the d/r and thats it, or am I reading your posts wrong and getting confused 

Jo good luck for tomoorow hun, thinking of you xx

Hi Kelly, hows things?

Starr hope its good news for you next week.

Sack loads of baby dust and love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Btw, had call from hospital on Friday, the recipient has now started her period and she has to go for a scan on Monday. so they will ring me then to let me know what they want me to do!! Hopefully start on the menopur...............


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya all,

Hope your all ok sorry I haven't been aroung lately,dead busy with lots of family stuff   and we are absolutley skint and its making us argue like its going out of fashion,god knows how we are gonna cope when we have to hand over £££ at care soon  

Julie,holly,jo and all you other lovlies that need it right now     thinking of you all loads!!

Erica-hope to hear from you soon,hope your ok ??   

Shazia-dont know if you go on the egg share board much but they have started  an egg share chat thread and its getting quite busy now    fab news about the recipient    it all moving so fast now  

KJ-Where are you lately,any more news on the adoption front ??

Jilly-fab news on your scan and little bubs,enjoy every minute

Moomin-thinking of your mum for this weds    hope the op goes well,thinking of you loads  

Starr- good news about your bloods being ok,keep us posted!!

Candy-hows lovely J ??

Love to all,got to go and take some more pain killers   af is deffo on her way but id dragging me through the worst paind ever in the process 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All

Shazia - yeah it is only the one injection  i have for down regging - quite nice really - no sniffing or daily injections, daily injections will start once I start stimming.  Can't believe how quickly it is coming round.  

Kelly - Hope you are feeling better soon.  Know what you mean about feeling skint, have got so many birthdays this month, it is getting expensive.  I am worried about my mum but I am sure she will be fine, she is having her op at about 11am on Thursday.  We are not going to see her Thursday or Friday as she will be out of it and in Intensive Care, but will she her on Saturday.  Told her today that my dad must call me at work on Thursday once she is out of surgery so that i know she is ok.  Got to work lates on Thursday so won't be home until 2230!!

Holly - How are you?  Busy packing?  Not long now until your big move.  We will miss you.

Sair - Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday if you are able to make it

Jilly - Hope you are keeping well

Julie - Hope you had a good weekend

Erika - Are you ok hun?  

Right had better go and get some dinner sorted, have been at work again today, really did not want to get up this morning when my alarm went off, but had a good morning, quite quiet, got loads of clearing up down and other bits and bobs.  Have become very experienced in using the laminator over the last 2 days, have had to laminate over 100 sheets of A4 paper.

Will be around tomorrow morning sometime, as not at work until 2 pm, yippee get to have a well earnt lie in!!!

Take care and hope everyone has a good week

Moomin
xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you have all had a good weekend.

Moomin - hope your Mum's op goes well. 

Jo - have you started your DR jabs? Hope it is going OK. 

Kelly - hope you are feeling OK 

Shazia - good luck  

Julie - hope you are feeling better hun 

love to everyone else

Sarahjj
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarahjj

Is there any news yet on when you will be starting your IVF?

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning

Julie - have just pm'd you    Hope you're not feeling any after effects from your horrible turn on Saturday.

Erica - really missing you hunny.  Been thinking of you loads and hoping we'll hear from you very soon  

Jilly - thanks for passing on about Erica's computer problems.  Hope you are finding time to put your feet up!!

Catwoman - hope all is ok in media land.  I'm going to try and find a copy of your magazine today  

Moomin - do have everything crossed for very good news for your Mum's apptmt this week.  Hope you continue to enjoy your new job too, sounds great!

Kelly - hope the witch dissapears quickly and you're not too poorly!

Shazia - really great news that everything is on full steam ahead now lovely!!  Fingers crossed for your lovely eggies!  Hope you are feeling well and not got any work stresses!

Hi Sarah JJ, KJ, Molly, Starr, Struthie, Murtle, Candy, Linds, Lilly, Cathy, Manda, Jess, VIL and Moosey, Miss Jules, Sair, SMCC, Petal, CK6 and all the other wonderfuls.

All ok in Hollyland.  Am a lot more mobile than previously, just got to work on the energy levels.  

Back laters and lovin ya till then
H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Holly - good to see you about and glad that you are starting to feel better.  Thanks for the good luck wishes, I am sure she will be ok, will be glad once she has had her operation on Thursday, and I will feel loads better once I have seen her on Saturday, calling in on the way to Buckingham as she will be in Oxford.    

Julie - Hope you are having an ok day back at work    

Catwoman - managed to get hold of the magazine, liked the article    

Erika - How are you?  Missing you.     

Kelly - Hope   isn't being too unkind to you

Big hello to everyone esle, sorry just a quick post as have to get ready to go to work in a bit, working 2pm-10pm for the next 4 days.  Managed to have a nice lie in this morning, so feeling human again, don't think that will last for long once I start down regging on Friday.  Getting excited now.

Hope you all have a good day and will catch you all again tomorrow morning

Moomin
xxx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi lovelies,

Have just got my copy of Essentials - well done Catwoman - nice to see a little FF plug too.  

Looking forward to seeing some of you on Saturday!!

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quickie   to say I should be getting an email v.soon with the menu choices so as soon as I get it I wll post again with the link so that all of you that are coming to the meet can choose what you want 

KELLY X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry its me again  

Well af has not turned up,feeling really in limbo,I have had regular 28 day cycles since the iui's from june last year,so i was very naught and got a hpt this morning but it was    no suprise there then,I suppose I was just hoping for that last minute miracle to happen before we jump on the dreaded roller coaster AH WELL !!!

Julie-good to see you back hunny,really do think about you loads  hows the no chocolate eating going??

Erica-we are all wondering how you are hunny,waiting with baited breath   

Cathy-you have reminded me to get a copy  

Holly-How are you hunny?? been thinking of you loads,cant believe its not long now till you leave us  

Moomin-hope the new job is still going well, will be sending lots of good thoughts out for your mum on thurs

Sarahjj- Im not too bad hunny,hows thing with you??

BIG hugs to all of you ,will be back in a bit 

KELLY


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie-thanks hunny,i kind of knew it would be a bfn,no harm in dreaming eh ??I am so sorry for all you have had to go through hunny,but i would just like to say its fanbloodytastic to have you back,ff wasn't the same without you  

And back on the choccie subject,you did so well,you deserve to have what you want  I have to keep stopping myself from buying a creme egg mmmmm .

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

I now have the menu for saturdays meet,I am really looking forward to it,there is still time if anyone is interested 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45514.msg570813.html#msg570813

If you are coming please reply asap on the link below 

Thanks
Kelly x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Evening All  

Sorry I've not been on to see how everyone is - we've had a busy weekend!  We went to Devon to see my family & we're all footies nuts so it's been FA Cup for us all weekend!!!

Thank you to everyone for the messages - I did my first buserelin jab last night (only 15 minutes til the next one....I can't wait!).  I've had a bit of a headache this afternoon, but not sure if it's a side effect or if I would have had a headache anyway!!!

Big love to Holly – glad you are a liitle bit better every day.  Thinking of you   xx
Catwoman – thank you for your good wishes - I haven’t actually been told how long to leave things in between if this doesn't work, so I'm not sure.  Will go & get a mag tomorrow   xx
Lilly – the appt went well thanks - it was just to show me what jabs to start off on.  I've pm'd you with my info   xx
Moomin – thanks for the pm, I've sent you one back.  I really hope this is a good week for both you & your mum    xx
Starr – glad the bloods were OK for you   xx
Julie – I hope that today back at work wasn't too bad - thinking of you too   xx
Shazia – good news that things are moving along with the egg share    xx
Sarahjj – yes dr started yesterday - do you have any dates booked in yet for starting?   xx 
Kelly – so sorry it was a bfn - I am sure that won't be the case for long   xx

Love to all  
Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

Hi Moomin. I'm due to start my DR on Sunday. Is it Friday for you?? Hope all goes well.  
Jo - glad to hear that yours is going OK. Hope your head is better now. I'll be joining you with those jabs soon.   How many days are yours?
Kelly - sorry it was BFN  . 

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone

kelly-so sorry to read your news,thinking of you 

**********-glad to see your having chocolate again  and nice to see you back on 

holly-how you doing lovely,been thinking of you loads 

jo-hope the jab was alright tonight 

erica-hope your alright

shazia-glad everything is moving along for you,good luck

well not much to say from my end,back at work now  

ck6-hi  

roll on friday  

hope you all have a good evening

luv petal b


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I hope you are all ok,
I have not had chance to go through posts with any accuracy. I have had a brief look through and did not notice anything that needs updating on the list.
I have flu right now so you will forgive me for not being so attentive wont you girls. 
I have popped on for a while each day and will continue to do so until I am fighting fit again and able to sit at PC long enough to do a real post   So If you need changing on the list a quick pm with info would be best.
Thinking of you  all xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

sorry lilly that your not feeing well,hope you feel better soon.you must of thought i was mad when i did not know what you were talking about, as to where to put me on the list.am going mad  .sorry about that

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Julie - That is fantastic news that you are coming to the meet, would be great to meet you at last!!!!     

Jo - Hope the down regging is going ok, mine is getting really close now   

Lilly - hope you feel better soon    

Sarahjj - Good luck for your down regging on Sunday, will be thinking of you... there seems to be a few of us starting around the same time.  Hopefully we can all keep each other sane    

Kelly - Sorry to hear it was a  , trust AF to be playing silly buggers on you.

Starr, Rachel, Candy, Holly, Sair, CathyA and all the others I have missed, looking forward to seeing you all again/meeting you on Saturday night.

Right better get things ready to go to work again, working lates again tonight.

Have a fab Tuesday everyone

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello gorgeous ones!
Julie – lovely to see you back and posting lots again! Missed you loads. Hope you're feeling more positive. You're bound to be feeling up and down at the mo. We're still planning to try again March/April – seems an eternity away – and we've got all the immune blood tests to get through first (testing for antiphospholipid antibodies and NK cells). I'm trying to stay focussed and optimistic, and I'm back on a massive health kick again. But it's so tempting to fall off the wagon – and I can't help feeling despondent at times. I have been thinking of you lots and know how tough it must be at the moment.     
Kelly – huge hugs   for you. So sorry AF turned up – and sorry about your little bunny as well. I don't blame you for getting upset. I'm mad about animals myself, and don't know what on earth I'd do without my little feline wonders. I left them on the bed this morning, curled up in each other's arms... so sweet. They're either at each other's throats (or rather biting each other's backsides) or all over each other. Hmmmm... bit like me and DH (though without the bottom-biting, of course).
Holly – love you tons. Thank you so much the pm. It is never hard to be lovely to someone like you, 'cos you're so lovely yourself! Hope the packing is going well. Really wish I was coming on Saturday to say bon voyage, but my best mate is coming to stay that weekend. Her dad's just been diagnosed with prostate cancer – it's terminal    – just hope I can help her as much as poss through the next few months…
Lilly – sorry you're not well... huge thanks again for keeping us up to date with the lists  
Jo, Sarahjj and Moomin –         with the down regging! Can't remember which one of you asked about headaches during down regging... maybe it was someone else... I did get headaches (I was sniffing Suprefact), but only when I had any alcohol! I reckon it was nature's way of getting me to clean up my act before embarking on IVF  
Erica – where are yoooooooooooooooooooooooooo?? I miss you! Really, really hope all is well sweetheart. Hope you can log on soon       
CK and KJ – yep, it's me in the pic! Scary photo or what. They trowelled on about 2 inches of makeup – and I can assure you I'm much more smiley than that in real life! Really glad you liked the article – it meant a lot being able to get a couple of plugs in for FF, and to let other women know how it feels to have fertility probs  
Jess – where are you? Hope you're OK. Ditto Shazia, Jodi, Starr, Cathy A, Petal and all the other best girls I've missed out...
And Jilly, are you out there?! Please keep on posting here! You are much missed 

Right, boss is on the warpath today and I am in even greater danger than usual of getting my t*ts stapled to the desk. Will try and sneak a peek later on today to see how you all are...
Tons of love to you all,
Claire xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank god for that!!!

My bloody computer is being such a pain in the   it will let me look at stuff but the keyboard wont let me type   so I have been trying to reply all morning but couldnt  

Julie-fanbloodytastic news that your coming to the meet,cant wait to finally "see" ya   you wont regret it at all, it will be a great night.if ya like I will pm you my number incase you need to call us  

Catwoman-hope you boss has not stapled your (.)(.) to the desk yet 

Moomin-not long now till the meet,and your b'day ofcourse 

Lily-hope you get better soon hunny  

petal,sarah,jo,molly,kj,holly,erica and all you other lovlies   

right got to nip to asda now dh is up,oli is off school today he had a really high temp,seems abit better now though

catch ya all later

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hello girls.

Catwoman, thanks you so much for the mag. The article was so well written, it brought tears to my eyes as I remember you going through that ivf journey at the time and how heart breaking it was for you. Thought that was you in the pic, you look wonderful sweetie.   

Hi Julie, good to have you back sweetie. Look after yourself  xxx

Holly, not long to go now honey, how you feeling? xx

Moomin, hope op goes well for your mum on Thurs.

Jo I have had a headache everyday since I started d/r, think its ok to take painkillers just not ibuprofen. Think my problem may be down to not drinking enough water, but I find the day goes quickly and before I know it its tea time and I realise I need to drink about 4 pints of water    needless to say it doesn't happen!! Good luck honey xx

Kelly sorry af turned up for you. Thanks for info about egg share chat, will deffo have a look in. xx

 to Jed, starr, petal, catwoman, jess, manda, cathy, candy, kj, erika, sarahjj, molly and all you other wonderful ladies that I have missed off (sorry!).

Have had call from hospital, am due to start stimming end of this week. Rollercoaster begins here............

Sharz xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

Claire - bought your mag today - congratulations on great article   

Shazia - good luck for stimming this week  

Jo - hope the down regging is going OK  

Holly - hope you are doing OK  

Hi to Kelly, Julie. Moomin, Petal, Lilly, Kelly, Cathy, and everyone else   

Sarahjj
x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone,
Just a quick one to let you know I haven't dissapeared off the face of the planet.  We ended up going ahead with the transfer and had 2 fairly low grade blasts put back.  As we already knew, the Dr said there was only a very small chance of success but a chance is a chance and we are hoping for a little miracle.  Test day 17th Jan (next Tues).  

A big HI to everyone and I'll catch up on personals soon.

Love Jo


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi there!

Jo/Jed - so good to hear from you as I too have been wondering how you got on.  Really hoping that it comes good after the horrible time you had getting there.  There are a lot of good results that come out of your scenario so hold on to that and believe.  Thank you too for your pm, you lovely, lovely person  

Moomin  - not long till your big day and of course tomorrow's big for your Mum.  Hope she comes through it really well and the op will ease everyone's mind 

Kelly - thanks for being such a twinkle and organising the meet again!  Will be there and will let you know my choices shortly.  Hope pc is not playing up today    Sorry about natural  BFN.  You never give up hoping do you, and you have to hang on to that hope  

Julie - so looking fwd to seeing you on Saturday!!  Hope you are ok?  Lovely Grandma will have a cake all ready for you to look forward to.  Hope she has a lovely day.

KJ - looking fwd to seeing you on Sat too - v v much!

Hey Jo - lovely to see your gorgey pic again.  Weekend sounded v full on!  Hope you are feeling ok and nasty headaches are being kept at bay.  Loads of water ought to do it  

Catwoman - DH got me a copy of the mag and you are every bit as gorgeous in the pic as you are on here!  Really enjoyed the article and thought I might add it to a little background I'm going to do for my family.  A number of them don't realise what is involved and think tx is just a matter of course and have no idea about the emotional side.  Thank you for doing a wonderful job and raising awareness.  BTW - did you colleagues react to the part about waving the scan pics in your face?    Wish you could come too  

Molly - thanks for your pm, will be back with your shortly but sooooo thrilled to hear about next week's apptmt!!!!

Lilly love - how are you feeling?

Petal - how are you hunny?

Jodi - hope that you are finding your new routine without the other job much less stressful 

SMCC - thanks for pm  

SarahJJ - have you started jabbing yet?  Good luck!!

Shazia - hope those lovely follies are getting geared up.

Candy - thanks for pm  

Very pleased as the witch arrived.  I was so worried she may not until we got on the plane.  Horrible enough flying 28 hours without her to contend with as well.  Really looking forward to the meet this weekend and seeing many of you there.  I'm feeling a lot better and am going to out for the first time today although not far.  DH is doing a magnificent job on the organisation front, which is a relief.  Not a great deal more we can do until the packers get here on the 27th.  


xx's
H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Holly glad you are ok and still coming to the meet, its 5p day on Thursday, so you could always advertise any big items with buyer collects on ebay and have a short auction, just a thought if you haven't already thought about it x 

Not read any other threads, but this looks remarkably like the IUI girls thread 

Cx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning All

Finding it hard to get motivated this morning, on day 6 of 7 shift pattern, and I am shattered this morning.  Thankfully I have a long weekend off.

Holly - Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday, glad the move is going to plan.  It is amazing how organised men can be when they have to be.  Know what you mean about flying with AF, guaranteed to be flying on the day when you are the most heaviest and stuck in a middle seat so can't get out easily!!!!!!!     

Kelly - Hope Oli is feeling better today, and that you have got your PC sorted, you seem to be having loads of probs with it.  Not long now until your appointment on Monday, I am getting excited for you     

Julie - Yeah it is my birthday as well on Saturday, going to be 21 again!!!  Wish!!!!    

Right had better get motivated, worrying about my mum today, as she goes into hospital today but has her op tomorrow.  Can't wait to see her at the weekend, (calling in on the way to the meet and on the way home on Sunday)

May be back later before I go to work, working lates again tonight and tomorrow.

Have a good day

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'm not sure if any of you will remember me, but I posted on the IUI girls thread off and on during my treatments. 

Unfortunately I don't get much time at work to keep up with everyone's news, but it is nice to be able to chat to people who are going through the same things.

I am just starting IVF and start DR on Sunday so it's good to know that I will have some cycle buddies on here.

   to everyone.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi D

Welcome, I too am starting IVF, and have my down regging injection on Friday.  As you say there are quite a few of us cycling together so welcome to the clan.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good Morning all,

Well Oli is a little better today,he has finally eaten something and not chucked it back up,even though its 3 ice poles he has eaten,I dont care  

Got really bad af type pains on and off today,was scrunched up earlier cos it hurt so much,still no af,now 3 days late(sorry if I confused any of you that af had turned up) so still waiting for her to turn up and I bet you its on fri,seeing as its the meet sat and me and dh have some time together    will have to wait and see,really looking forward to it now.

Is it me or has this thread started to get back to normal again  its great !!

Julie-I have said it before,but I am so glad your coming on sat 

Holly-I dont know where you het it from hunny but you have so much will power the way you have bounced back after all the s**t you have had to deal with,I totally admire you for it  

Catwoman-what mag was it??was it essentials cos I cant seem to get a copy   

Moomin-sorry to hear your knackered with your job  and dont think your getting an early night on sat either,not with our other halfs yakking away!!!  thinking of your mum loads

Doods-I seem to remember you from around here,glad you have joined us for your rollercoaster ride hunny,all the best.we are all here for you!!

Candy-nice one mentioning ebay,might have to sell a few bits to help pay my c/card bill

Jo-wondered where you were hunny,everything is crossed for that little miracle to happen   

Sarah-how are you sweetie??

Erica-hhhhheeeeellllllllloooooooo !!!!! I am worried about you.

Shazia-wow,stimming has come quick,thinking of you loads  

Right must go cos the house is a tip and dh is on days today so I can blast out the pussy cat dolls cd(v.good by the way) wont be on early tommorow cos I am taking paddy   to have his bits done at the vets  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ONLY 3 DAYS TILL THE MEET


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi Guys
sorry I've AWOL for a while, cant really explain why cos i dont even know myself, i want to post but dont seem to have much to contribute anymore. i think its something to do with me needing to move on a bit. everyones moving on to IVF and i dont belong here, i dont want to keep thinking about what might have been if we'd decided to do that too.I half wanna leave all the IUI stuff behind me but i have so many people on here i care about and want to keep an eye on. so i'm reading and keeping peepers open for my mateys but not posting really. I havent even been posting much on the adoption board...think I just needed a while for some head space. am really looking forward to the meet tho, wouldnt miss it for the world 

Also puppy-paws Caleb is a full-on job, i hardly have time to myself anymore. he is so full of energy and needs a lot of attention. and we're still battling with his snapping. we've just been to his first training class this morning and even the trainer thought he looked a handful  got lotsa good tips tho so will be putting them in to action asap. he is a v fast learner (unlike some of the dense dur-furs in his class ) so hopefully we'll get him onside soon. he loved the ladies in charge and was very good for them  clearly its just me he wants to bite. I found a good doggy website too, its just like FF but for dog help 

dh still hasnt found a job...starting to get a bit twitchy now as the redundancy runs out at the end of the month - would've lasted longer had it not been for the boiler and car  we need to get rid of my car now (beofre tax and mot come up, and its got another problem aswell)) and we need an estate for the dog so we are looking at cars which we really cant afford but its gonna have to be done. dh has a few leads on jobs and hopefully something will come up soon....he cant try any harder than he has been...the right thing will come up soon we hope. luckliy i have quite a bit of work so that helps. its just everything else has to wait. all our big garden plans are on hold so we have these huge empty flower beds waiting to be filled. we cant plan holidays either  ho hum

our adoption courses start in a months time, time's flown by so quick. we have 4 1/2 days spread over a month and then soon after (hopefully) the homestudy starts and then i think the year will just run away!

anyways, like i said i'm keeping an eye on you all and will pop in from time to time

loadsa  and  to y'all

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

KJ,

Totally understand why you have not been on much,sounds like you have got loads on at the mo,I hate January cos it always feels like there is so much ahead to sort out. We are having £££ troubles at the mo,what with me not working,the usual stuff you know,too much going out too little coming in  Do you watch that dog programme on 4 it was on last night "it's me or the dog" sounds like you ought to call her in to sort cheeky Caleb out,hopefully though it will just be a phase cos he is still only a pup  I really hope the adoption course goes well and that when you start you will feel like you belong  if you know what I mean,please dont leave us though,we miss ya 

I know it must be hard thinking what if regarding tx,but you have made a huge decision about going down the adoption route and you should be more than proud of yourselves.

Loads of squidgy love

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I know it's me again-sorry.

Just thought I would pop the current list here for the meet on Saturday so you all know who is going and also if there is any one else interested it's not too late to come,its a great laugh,last meet was fab and sssooo nice to meet all the lovlies of FF!!!

Kelly and Michael
Moomin and Richard
Candy 
Starr
Holly
Julie
VIL and Moosey
Cathy
KJ

Just pm me if you are interested 

Thanks

Kelly x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Catwoman - your article was great and you looked fab!  I thought it really summed up how things are - the only time you seem to read about fertility treatment is when there's a happy ending but it was good to read about what it's really like when it's ongoing.  I truely hope your happy ending is just around the corner but I think your article will have really helped people because it was so honest and really rang true.

Kelly - sorry about your BFN.  It would have been great to get your miracle before having to start everything else.

Lilly - Sorry you're not well - hope you feel better soon.

JED - I'm really glad you had your blasts put back.  I know the chances are slim but it's still a chance.  Really, really good luck.

Holly - I can't believe NZ is coming so fast...  

Keemjay - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling a bit awkward on this thread.  I can understand that it makes you think about the "what ifs..." but I hope that you feel like you could talk about your adoption journey here because it's just as important as everything else that goes on and loads of people hang around here when they're not having treatment, or trying naturally, or having IUI instead of IVF.  I'm so happy for you that your course is about to start and I can't wait to see yu at the meet.  

Hi to everyone else

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I am tempted to come to the meet as its not far from us,but I don't have a sitter for ds and if I tried to get there without dh I would get lost!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

Ah go on,you know you want to !!! No pressure !!! Would be lovely to meet you  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

go on Struthie, you'll be fine..its SO easy to find...go on AA routemap thingy and you'll be fine....

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks jilly-no-more-pops  and the rest of you for your kind words   bought a tear to my eyes, its nice to be loved 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

You are loved Kim,keep posting because we would miss you!

I would love to come but would have to come alone,and I'm too chicken!
  

P.S 
Kim,dh posted proofs today hope they get to you ok xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning ladies 

My best friend has said she will look after ds Saturday night,so looks like we might come along,me and dh,hope thats ok.

Not sure about whether to come for the meal or come along a bit later,what do you all think?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

Struthie - Wooohoooo great news!!!  Yes come for the meal - it goes on for ages!!!! and we are soooo NOT scary, I promise you!  You'll have a fabbie night!

KJ - the others have already said it but I have to add my 2p too....   You are very much loved, admired and respected.  Like you want to share our journeys we want to share your new one with you too.  The IUI boards would just not be the same without you so pleeeeaaassseee stay and share your new adventure with us .  You've been so supportive to so many of us, we want to be able to give back.  Maybe we should start a new thread..... IUI Friendships and anyone can post there, whether they are newbies, betweenies, or have moved on....  Comments anyone?  Hugest kisses most cherished one  

Kelly - I thank you for your kind words, but don't be fooled.  I'm doing my best to keep it together...  but I'm hurting still.  I feel incredibly clingy. I said to DH the other night that I want to hold on to him sooo tight that I dissolve inside of him and then he can keep me safe.  There has been an incredible amount of sh*t these past 5 or so years with tx being only one part of it.  I'm very worried it's all going to catch up when I'm back on home ground.  I'm sure having a night out with you lovely lot will go a long way to helping, but don't be overly kind to me or I'll lose it  

Julie - lovely will pm you shortly    Glad Grandma had you all with her in celebration last night!

Victoria - can't wait to meet you, Moosey and little bump!!

Jilly - so wish you and Erica could come on Saturday night too    Hope you're ok up there and not getting wet feet from all the rain!  Of course you should have yours up anyway and avoid all that!

Jo9 - you getting on ok babes?

Shazia - shame you won't be coming either and CK6  

Of course Molly, we'll miss you too not being there but I'm so pleased I've been able to meet you in person previously.  Just wouldn't be the same flying off with never having met you  

SarahJJ - you ok??

Jed -            

Slaters
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Just a real quick post as I have just had a call from the hospital to say that I have to go for my echocardiogram at 11am.  Spooky as that is the time my mum is meant to be having her heart surgery.

Feeling really sensitive today and feel like I could     at any time.  Too much going on, IVF, my mum, my echo etc, but hey I will bounce back

So looking forward to Saturday night, and Kelly you are right it won't be an early night with Richard and Michael chatting away, wonder if they will hide in the bar again!!

Right got to go and get sorted

Sorry it is a me post with no personals but my head is buzzing at the moment.

Love you all lots

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

God Moomin - I'm sorry.  After I hit the post button I remembered today was your Mum's big day.  Fancy you having your apptmt then too.  Biggest luck and love hunny for you both.  Hope all is in order and you can relax again knowing it's all going to be ok.  Thoughts are with you xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh Moomin
Good luck to you and your mum today xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello All You Lovely Ladies xx

KJ i can only echo what everyone else has said. Since my 1st day on FF you have been there!! Always a word to pick me up when things were pants and a funny story to make us all laugh. I can understand how you feel about not having something to say as you are moving on, HOWEVER i feel like that sometimes and this thread is exactly what i'm doing. !!!  Your story is an inspiring to me that you have been able to move forward to adoption. I know that if this cylcle or maybe the next fail then we'll be right behind you. Looking forward to seeing you on sat xxxxx

Holly so glad that you're feeling a bit better honey. I can understand the clingy-ness to dh. He sounds wonderful and just what you deserve. We'll catch up sat x

Moomin hope your hospital appointment goes well today > have you been waiting long for it ??  Sending lots of good luck vibes to your mum as well xx Not surprised about the   lot's to think about. xx

Kelly. Poor Oli, glad he's feeling better. Your cycle sounds like it's a bit like mine at the moment. All over the place. !! Hope it all sorts out soon.  

Struthie please come on sat, will be lovely to meet you !

Welcome to the madhouse D !

VIL and Moosey. Hope things are all ok with you? Thought of you on tues while we were waiting at the Homerton. Funny now we know each other. we'll not bump into each other. Are you still under thier care or now nearer home ??

Molly will miss you on sat.

Candy, Julie, Cathy looking forward to catching up on sat xx

Shazia, Jilly, Erika hope things are ok with you. xx

Well looks as though we're on our way. Not without a fight though. Got to the clinic on tues, expecting a quick review and then an idea when we could start. Saw a new doc who went through the notes. said "ah well you've been trying for over 7 years i think ivf is the best step"  Hmm we know that. She then said that we need a nurses app and the next one is about 2 months away and that our funding will not be available intil April so that would fit in fine!!!! 
I got really upset as we thought the funding was there (I've check 2/3 times last year) and we've already had the nurses app (where they go through the tx e/c etc!)
She kept saying sorry, and in the end i burst into tears right in the waiting room!

Luckily there's a really lovely lady in reception who took one look at me and decided to sort it out. She agreed that the funding shouldn't be a prob and that there was a canx app next weds that i could have. So after lots of    and dh looking really angry it's agreed that i go next week for a short chat! and that i can start d/r on day 21 next cycle ( about 4 weeks time) 

I cant believe though that everything is so difficult!!  Anyway enough rambling. Must do some housework.

See Ya 

Starr xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh starr - grrr at those stooopid people, not surprised you howled, would've done the same  to you for your tears. better hug meself too as yours and hollys kind words have made me all teary again  AF just showed up so thats prob why i'm in soppy mode today! 

holly - that IUI friendships board sounds like a lovely idea...just the place for lil ol' me  what do others think? 
am meant to have left for work but my new little girl isnt well and may be off to hospital  am waiting to see if i need to go or not....

struthie - glad you are coming now  

laters

kj x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

yes i like the idea Holly.. of 'iui friends '.i don't feel i have anything to say at the moment.... regarding treatment !!! Hello everyone    Holly thinking of you !!! hope you all have a great night on saturday make sure there loads of pictures   love to you all....ck xxxxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

KJ- You know you're loved... you were just fishing for compliments      - Just kidding.  I wish you all the luck in the world with the adoption process and I totally understand how you're feeling hun.  You will be a great mum and your children will be very loved.

I had my second scan today and things are moving but are going quite slowly so my next scan isn't until Monday.  I was kind of disappointed as I had half hoped my EC would be on Monday but the few follies I have that have grown significantly are still only at 11mm.  I know they're being cautious with my dose of stims as they don't want me to get OHSS again but at the same time I'm worried that I wont get many follies.  I'm probably just being impatient... I just want to stop these blasted injections! Then again... I'm not looking forward to the cyclogest... the things we have to do girls eh!  And i've got nasty diohrea today...    

Maybe I'm hormonal!

Love to you all!

I'm sorry I can't make the meet... have arranged to have dinner at a friends house- Sorry guys.  I hope you all have a good giggle and have a bottle of wine each on my behalf (except those who can't obviously!).


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

no work for me today, little lovely is going into hosp - feeling really gulity as i think she's got my cold i had over the weekend...i saw her on fri and was a bit sniffly but not toooo bad, but i was rough after that  its all gone to her chest and her trachy tube keeps blocking off  glad I'm not there actually...
so I'm popping off to see about a new mobile as mine has been farting about for weeks, think its gonna die. I'm on pay as you go - dont think you can get new phone willy-nilly like you can with a contract, think i'll have  to pay the earth - is that right? have had this one for sooooo long i dont know how it all works these days...

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - yes you will have to buy a phone and just swap the sim card over,I'm on pay as you go too.
kim try not to feel guilty,these things do happen I'm afraid,is this a little girl you look after?

Just called the clinic as I am spotting,hoping its full flow by tomorrow,have to go and have bloods done on Saturday morning if it is for FSH.

Looking forward to Saturday now,I think!
DH kept saying to me last night if I want to go just say,bless him he had to push me!

Bailey my dog  is having his stitches out tomorrow morning thank goodness (he was neutered last week)and it was complicated as his second testicle was next to his kidney!

Right off to fight with Davina!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I am back from my echocardiogram, and it looks like everything is ok.  GP will get a report in the next day or so.  So that is one hurdle out of the way. Haven't heard anything from my dad yet about my mum, will be so glad when he calls and I know she is out of theatre.  Really could do without going to work today as working until 10pm tonight, but there is only 2 of us on tonight so have to go in.  But just know that my mind is not going to be on the job.

Starr - I have only had to wait about 6 weeks for it, as Portsmouth have just opened a new treatment centre so my GP referred me there rather than the cardiology department which has a waiting list of 16 weeks.

I think my dad is going to see her tonight although she will be out of it, as they will sedate her whilst she is in intensive care.

Really hope I don't get any nasty calls at work today otherwise I will        

Thanks for all your good wishes.  Roll on Saturday night!!!!!!!

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats great news Moomin,now you will be on tenderhooks for news of your mum.
Hope all goes well for her too xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Struthie.  Looking forward to meeting you on Saturday.  Is your DH coming to?  Mine is and so is Kelly's!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

moomin, thinking of you and your mum today 

being nosey is is hypertrophic cardiomyopathy they are looking for with you? 
me and bro and sis all had to have an echo last year as my mum has that (they think) me and sis were clear, my bro not initially and he was cacking his pants as they said he should never EVER use recreational drugs (which he, ahem, does quite regularly) as it would make him more prone to dropping down dead with no warning. later they said his results had got misread and he was in the clear!! painc over!

struthi, yes i look after this wee one now as part of my paediatric respite job - going in to peoples homes who have a sick child and need lots of support.

I've just been surfing the net for stuff about cars and came across this site, unrelated to cars but interesting to look at re the ethical-ness of products...
www.ethiscore.org

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes he is,it was his idea that we go,I had no intention of it,won't be ableto stay late as I have to be up on Sunday morning at 6am for work  

I mentioned it to him last night that there was another meet,and he suggested that we go.
I have never met any one else in real life that has fertility problems so will be a new one for me.

I did meet Molly at our clinic once and she is lovely,shame she can't come.
I better get the details off of Kelly as I don't even know where it is!


Kim - I see I didn't realise,I thought you were a photographer! Hope she gets well soon xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I am a photographer too, started a business 3 yrs ago but have decided to shut it down as was failing to make any money. in the quiet times i started the respite job and gradually it has taken over...will still kep photographing tho...just not as a proper job!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi KJ

No my mum has been diagonised with congenital aortic stenosis, and my GP was not sure if it was hereditary or not as I have been admitted into hospital about 10 years ago with chest pain, which they never found a reason for.And I also have a heart murmur.  Anyway thankfully it looks like I am in the clear, and my mum is having her aortic valve replaced as I am typing this.


Struthie - We were like that at the last meet, didn't know anyone, but that soon changed and had a fab time, and can't wait for this one!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

glad you are in the clear mooms. hope you hear good news about your mum v soon 

right going off to look at cars and phones......

k x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Struthie

I'm glad you're coming - I was dead nervous at the first one I went to but it was really great - everyone was friendly and I had a great time.

See you there

Victoria
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yep certainly will Victoria

Kim - thanks for that,thought I was going  

Wheres Kelly today?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

god plans keep changing on me today  now AM going to work from 4-9pm, gotta go to the hosp for my shift instead. so car and phone shopping on hold....
but just had to share some v exciting news - my bro (poor penniless artist) has just sold a piece to Charles Saatchi  seems like he's finally breaking thru - he's performing at the Tate Modern in Feb too  

kj


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello Girls,

Kellydallard- sorry to read you got a bfn chick   

Catwoman- Thank you for the mag. I got it yesterday and have to say well done 

Doods28- welcome and good luck with your cycle  

Keemjay- Good to see you posting, your fur baby sounds so lovely!!! And I agree with the others. You are so nice, you helped me through my time having iui’s, don’t stop posting……please!
I think the idea of a separate iui friends thread is a great idea! just the ticket for those who are not having treatment at the moment  

Moomin05-Thinking of you and your mum today  
Glad to see your results look good.

Star- I am glad your app worked out well in the end  

 to the rest of you

I am still poorly 
I not have a blooming chest infection from the flu, my doc is going to be sick of me. I have some antibiotics to start tonight so hopefully it will be over soon.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi there

Moomin - great news that all is ok with you!  Hope to hear news of your Mum soon   

KJ - ugh - hate not knowing which way you're going in a day!  Fantastic news about your bro!  You must be very proud and definitley time for those investment pieces!!!  OOoho btw, my phone was only £20 Siemens (also a pay as you go with Virgin) - bargain!  Any news on your car??  Will email you a bit later  

Lilly - poor you still all poorly!  Rest up and keep warm!!!

Starr - oh poor you with the run around you faced at the clinic!  I'm so pleased the receptionist sorted it for you!  What a jem - you don't find them very often!!  I'm delighted you got somewhere and you're getting good to go!!  See ya Saturday 

Oooh yes - Hi Doods and welcome!  Great name!!

Struthie - whatdayamean about battling with Davina  Hope lovely pooch is ok!

Linds - hope follies put on a lovely spurt over the weekend and all set to go after next scan!!  We'll do a follie dance for you on Saturday night  

xxx's
H

PS new thread started


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OMG !!! 

It has been so busy on here,I am knackered just reading all the pages so please forgive no personals,had a really busy day!!

Struthie-so glad your coming !!have pm'd you sweetie but I have rambled on abit  any questions pls pm me again  would be lovely to meet you and dh if you are coming to the meal pls could you let me know what you would like and I will add it to the list!!Thanks chick

Holly-         and great new thread by the way!!!

Moomin-wow your day got mad didnt it!!Glad you are ok and I am sure your mum is fine hunny,text me when you know anything if you get chance   ps been and got a balloon today  wonder what for 

I have got myself a little cleaning job ,its at a friend of the family,so I will be out 1st think in the morning,so if I dont get on before you all log off for the weekend-cant wait for the meet(franky I am just looking forward to the pudding ) only joking,will hopefully get on tomorrow afternoon.


Will email the food pre order tomorrow aswell-otherwise you will all be beating me up 

Love to all(a rather tizzy) kelly

ps-rabbit was fine at the vets,he is sulking in a corner feeling sorry for himself(typical male!!!!)


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ONLY 2 DAYS TILL THE MEET


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

REMEMBER TO LOOK FOR THE BALLOON


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello smashing lovely girls!
KJ - Lots of love and a big   to you... I really do understand what you're saying. But the wonderful thing about the IUI girls is that no matter where you are with ttc, whether you're going for adoption, need a break from everything etc. etc. is that you can pick up where you left off and always be welcomed back with open arms. Once an IUI girl, always an IUI girl... I mean, we're all more than that now, aren't we? We're all friends, fertility treatment or not. I will miss you terribly if you disappear... and, of course, the lovely Caleb!!!! (So try not to go away for too long at a time, OK?!)
Holly - lots of love and      to you, too. Yep, hopefully my colleague will get the hint about pregnant women waving scans in my face!   She's still on maternity leave, though, so I have no way of knowing at the moment... besides, she is one of the most insensitive people I know and has the hide of a rhinoceros. Still, I managed to make my point  
Moomin - enormous     to you. You've really been through the wringer today. Have been thinking of you.
kelly - a big   for you for arranging the meet. Sorry I can't be there with you all, but I will be there in spirit!
JED - please, please try to be positive, honey   Your embies have made it to blastocyst stage, and that's a big achievement - the fact that they've clung on in the lab that long means they're strong and fighters. I don't want to raise your hopes only for them to be dashed, but I honestly feel there's everything to play for. And staying positive really will help. Here are a few       to help you on your way!
Big hellos to the gorgeous Julie, Jilly, Shazia, CK6, Jo, Sarah, VIL and Moosey, Molly, Lilly (hope you're feeling better, honey!), Starr, Struthie and anyone I've forgotten...
Well, AF has turned up. But I'm not upset... we weren't able to try this month, as I had a really bad cold when I was ovulating and felt - and looked - about as sexy as... well, a grumpy old hag with a runny nose and a cough like a 60-a-day smoker. Still not quite right, but one of my colleagues has had it ten times worse... she's actually off work at the mo with pneumonia, poor thing. 
Other than that, all is well in Catwoman Towers. I'm waiting for Catman to return from Thursday night footie, and about to have a hot bath. Heaven!
Right... I'm off...
Tons of love to you all,
Claire xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly - I have been doing Davina MCcall dvd and its hard!

Will catch up tomorrow,dh is driving me mad,he's been studying his bloomin map for the last two hours,he doesn't get out much bless him!

Night all xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All

Well I have just got home from work and thought I would up date you all with my mum, she is ok, the surgery went well and she was only on the ventilator for a short while after.  My dad has  been over to see her tonight and she was chatting  away to him.  She is still sore from the op, but the hospital hope that she will be home on Tuesday.  Can't wait to see her on Saturday.

I am going to save all my pressies and open them at the hospital with my mum on Saturday afternoon.  I felt so relieved when I spoke to my dad earlier to see how she was.  My gran was even able to speak to her on the phone this afternoon.  Will probably give my mum a ring tomorrow for a quick hello chat.

Right off to have a hot bath now, as feel emotionally drained tonight and have a big day tomorrow!!!! Will pop on in the morning once I have had my hair done!!!  

Night night all 

Moomin
xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

so glad to hear all is good with your mum moomin 

Catwoman - i think you should do a follow up piece as you did the first so well  this time about when it doesnt happen and people go on to live child-free. your article was fab showing txt isnt all a bed of roses but i still think the average joe bloggs thinks it all turns out fine in the end. but there are loads of people for whom txt never works and have to choose other options....justa a thought....

the little girl is home again, was just being disharged as i arrived, so i went home with her and settle her back in, she was exhausted bless her. she is such a dear little thing, sooo happy and smiley even when she's poorly 

at work all day tomoz so see you all saturday 

kj x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies!  I'm back!  First some personals....

Starr - so sorry you were mucked around at your clinic - seems like the   did the trick though and so glad to hear you've got an appt next week!  I would have   too as hearing you have to wait another couple of months when you are keen to start is awful!  There is enough waiting invoved with this process!

Keemjay - how'd you go getting your new mobile hun?

Moomin - really glad to hear your mum's surgery went well.  Sweet of you to take your pressies in to open them with her.  

Lilly - hope you aren't feeling too awful with your chest infection.  Has the dr given you something for it?

Kelly - haha, you made me laugh picturing your rabbit sitting there sulking in the corner  

Catwoman - thank so much for your positive vibes. Words of encouragement from the FF girls always helps.    I hope you enjoyed your bath.  

Julie, Holly and Jodi - how are ya chicks?  Haven't read the posts back far enough to catch up on how things are going.

Big hello to Struthie, Vic, and Jilly (how's it all going with the pregnancy?)

As for me, well official test day is Tuesday.  No symptoms though, no sore boobs, no cramps, no nothing - so nothing to report there.  We booked ourselves a trip to Thailand next month for my 30th though so even if we get a BFN, we will have something to look forward to.  NOT looking forward to dh being away with work for 3 weeks soon though - I'm a big sook on my own!  I know we should wait till we get this months result but we have already decided that Plan B will be to start another cycle March/April.  I think it helps to have a fall back plan.

Anyway, hope everyone is doing ok.

Lots of love Jo x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning girls 

Think af is statting,if so I have to go for a blood test tomorrow morning.
Must dash as I have to get Bailey to the vets to have his stitches out.

But wanted to know what are you all wearing tomorrow - I have butterflies already,oh and me and my best mate have decided to take up roller skating!!

Back later xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

lovelies!

Struthie - well done on doing Davina's workout and I like the sounds of the the skating - fun and exercise included! I'm feeling like a little blob at the moment... Your DH sounds like a love    You just wear whatever you like.  I still haven't decided, but maybe a skirt with boots or trousers, something warm!!  Bailey OK?

Catwoman - great that you are sounding so perky.  Hope you had a nice night in with your snuggly cats!  Catman made me laugh!

Jo/Jed - hi hunny!  Tuesday won't be long in coming now and no symptoms needn't be a worry at this early stage, so hang in there and think           Don't blame you not wanting DH to go away for 3 weeks - that's forever!  I'm a REALLY big sook and HATE being on my own too, so you're not on your own there!!  Grand idea about having a plan and a holiday!!  Brilliant to have something to look forward to whichever way it goes  

Moomin - fabulous news about your Mum!  All sounding really positive.  It amazes me how incredible the human body is at recovering.  Hope she rests up and gets plenty of help with the recuperation.  Not long to go now until you see her, your birthday and the meet  

Kelly - hope you're feeling ok.  Any sign of you know who yet?  Thanks again for organising this weekend   Bunny still sulking

Jilly sweets - you kill me    Charles Saatchi is HUGE in the art world - massive galleries around the world and is very prestigious.  But don't worry, you're up there and he's down here so unless you are into art in a big way, you weren't to know    Are you taking it easy  How's DH doing?

Lillyloves - any better yet?

Julie - can't wait till tomoz    Hope you're gonna be feeling much better by then!

KJ - little one sounds so sweet.  Amazing inbuilt courage they have.  Will email you shortly  

I'm off to have a quick look around the sales today.  Hopefully there will still be something left   We will be down to one car as of tomorrow so I'm either going to be marooned at home or have to take DH to and from the station for the next couple of weeks.  Aaaah well can't complain, it's good the cars have sold, one less thing to worry about.  DH was a bit tipsy last night and was snuggled up in bed and asked me if I wanted to go travelling (he'd been out with people who were going travelling).  I said No!  He said neither did he.  He just wants to shift home, buy a house and have a baby.  With that he fell asleep with a big silly smile on his face.  Was so lovely, but so sad too    I don't think we want to give up on the dream yet........

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Struthie - Rollerskating is fantastic exercise, both my and DH use to skate regularly, in fact that is how we met, and we both use to compete regularly, DH even competed in the British Championships a couple of times.    

Jo/Jed - Keeping everything crossed for you for Tuesday       

Kelly - Looking forward to seeing you and Michael tomorrow, see there are 4 men going now!!  Bet they will all be in the bar!!!!!  Richard is so excited - bless him!!    

Julie - Hope you feel better by tomorrow, so looking forward to meeting you    

Holly - Have fun at the sales, I am so tempted to go and do some retail therapy, but won't get my vouchers etc until tomorrow - better not have any presents early!!!!    

KJ - Looking forward to seeing you again tomorrow, hope you bring some more photos of Caleb!!    

Starr - What a night mare you have had with your clinic - thank goodness for the receptionist.     

Jo - How are you getting on?   

Well I am feeling much happier today and back to my old self.  So glad that my mum is ok and can't wait to go and see her tomorrow, have just ordered a big bunch of flowers to take with us.  

Have just got back from having my hair done and have a facial and manicure booked for tomorrow morning - xmas present from DH - so thought I would have some pampering on my birthday.

Well Down regging starts today, have my appointment at 1pm to have a scan and the consultant will also then give me my Zoladex injection - this is it - we are on our way again - I am so excited

Have a good Friday everyone and see some of you tomorrow!!!

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Morning lovelies!
KJ – you're absolutely right. I would love to do an article on women who have been through tx, and ended up living child-free. Interestingly, three of our closest friends have reached this stage – we've been friends for years, well before we started trying for children. The three girls went through a premature menopause in their early/mid thirties     All three couples initially thought about adoption, yet ended up deciding to live child-free. I think in the end – in spite of their initial devastation and sadness – they felt that they and their husband would still have an excellent quality of life without children; it would just be a different life to that of those with children. They could do as they pleased when they pleased, go on holiday to exotic places, do wild things, never have the anxieties and worries of parenthood... they're all incredibly positive, though I know for a fact it still hurts. I try to avoid discussing tx in front of them as I know I'm in a relatively positive position, if you know what I mean. Nevertheless, they are very supportive and often say that they wish with all their hearts that I'd get pregnant. They are true friends  
Moomnin –         So glad your mum's op went well! Hope you have a lovely birthday. I bet you needed a hot bath after the day you'd had. Onwards and upwards from here, eh?
JED – Please don't hung up on lack of symptoms. I know of so many women who haven't had preggy symptoms at all in the first few weeks and go on to have a BFP. And here's an interesting fact about day-5 blastocyst transfer: apparently, the amount of HCG (the pregnancy hormone) circulating in your blood in the first few weeks of pregnancy  is less than that in women who conceive naturally or have day 3 embie transfers, hence the possible lack of symptoms. Don't read into anything (though I know it's so, so hard!!!!). Try to hang on in there.      
HELLO gorgeous Julie! Do think you ought to get your tummy pains checked, hunny... why don't you ask your GP to check you out? Seriously, I don't think you should leave it       Might be nothing, but don't leave it to chance!
And big hellos to the ever, ultra-lovely Holly, too! 
Big hugs to Erica (hope you're back soon!), Shazia, Jilly, Lilly, Kelly, Struthie, Molly and anyone I've left out...
Nothing to report here... just counting the hours until the weekend begins!
If I don't have a chance to check in later, hope you all have a great time tomorrow. Will be thinking of you all!       
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Guess who's back            
Have been AWOL for almost 4 weeks so forgive me for not being able to do personals at the moment. I have read through every post but there is just too much too catch up on   Thank you very much for all the messages that mention me & wonder where I have disappeared to, it's a nice to think that I have been missed  

Special     to Holly, I was so very sorry & upset to read your news. Good to hear that you are slowly feeling better & just taking one day at a time. You are such an incredible lady & no, don't give up on your dream   because it will come true in the end.

Lots of love &    to Julie & Jilly for keeping in touch with me & helping me through yet another tough time. Not quite sure what I'd do without you both & really do appreciate all you do. Special thanks too to Lilly & Catwoman for mails    

I have really missed you guys & the thread but the last few weeks have been hard going. I don't have a computer at home but could have gone to my sisters if I'd pushed myself but to be honest I've had so much to get my head around that I couldn't face logging on. It doesn't mean I haven't been thinking of you all & wishing you all the best    I just haven't been able to post as my head has been all over the place. I was last on the site about the 22nd I think so Xmas was ok & then everything fell apart with me getting a   on the 30th. Gutted, distraught, you all know the score   DF made it more difficult again by not talking   like he usually does & we ended up rowing & being very far apart for New Year   I also had my niece & nephews birthday parties over the festive season which I wouldn't miss for the world but I found them very difficult because I was so raw. Then last Weds was my birthday, a nice day & I was spoilt rotten but in my head New Year was just another year without my dream   & another birthday meant I was another year older & time was running out even more   I haven't been such a miserable  in ages but have felt very "stuck" & unsure of what to do. 

We came back to work on the 3rd to find that the server has crashed over Xmas, so we had nothing at all last week & just sat round all day every day because they wouldn't send us home. This week they have got various bits working again day by day. It's probably been a good thing that I couldn't log on I hate posting when I'm down. 

Monday my sister went in for her skin cancer op, she's in alot of pain at the moment, stitches out in 2wks, back at the hospital in 4wks so I'm just waiting for that all clear    I was at the Colposcopy clinic on the same day, they have found a patch of cervix that they are not happy with so I had a biopsy taken & get the results in a fortnight. Yesterday my office junior just finished me off by announcing she was pg. She is 22, this is her 5th pg, she chose to abort 3 & has a 1 year old daughter all by different men   We all know how unfair life is but sometimes things happen that just bring it all home a little bit more   So that's my last few weeks in a nutshell. Me & DF are better but things still don't feel "right" but we've been through alot so I guess it just takes time.

Right........................moan & groan over. Hope you all have a fantastic time at the meet tomorrow (  Moomin) I would really love to meet you all but I think it's a good job I can't make it as I'd like to meet you all when I feel more like myself if that makes sense   Please take lots of photos & fill me in with the gossip on Monday. I'll be thinking of you all & there in spirit   Better go & do some work now, back later.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Good to be back Julie   although I'm feeling a little weird & a bit lost   Are you feeling poorly then? What's wrong with your tummy? 

Sounds like you are having a similar time in your office with pg related topics        all round I think!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly my little  buddy 
Glad all went well yesterday    can't wait for news of your scan next week. Any ideas where I can put this      

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh, Erica –             I was really hoping your absence was because something good had happened and you were waiting to make sure all was well before telling us... I am so, so sorry. Sounds like you've had a hellish few weeks – and it really, really doesn't help when colleagues announce their pregnancies. Sending you tons of           . And do not – I repeat – do not get downhearted about your b.day. You responded fantastically well to the drugs, your eggs obviously rock – and, as my consultant pointed out to me, there's a load of 'nonsense' in the papers about when women's fertility declines. It doesn't decline overnight, and it varies hugely from woman to woman. Given the mammoth number of eggs you produced, you still have lots of time. So give yourself time to heal and grieve   and then think about moving onwards and upwards. 'Cos you still have everything to play for.
Julie –        to that silly trout in the office. God, if I had a pound coin for every time I have to listen to some insensitive/downright silly remark regarding babies, pregnancy, infertility etc. etc, I'd be able to afford half a dozen IVF cycles by now. Guess what I saw on the back of a car this morning? Not just the loathed 'baby on board' sticker, but 'mum-to-be on board'. Aaaarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
Right, I'm off to lunch with a colleague 'cos it's her birthday. See you all later!
Love, C xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erika honey so lovely to have you back, but so sorry to hear of the completely pants time you have had. Sending you loads of love and a belate happy birthday xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman -  so much for your message. It has cheered me up & makes perfect sense although I do still feel like an old trout (keep it zipped Jilly     I'm warning you). I've got an appt on the 26th to discuss options. How's life with you & can I still get your magazine? Dying to read your article & put a face to the name. I think you're doing another IVF April time but I could have got that totally wrong   Thanks for you pm's before Xmas too, the love & support of you lot means everything.

Shazia - It's lovely to be back   How are you? I think you are down regging? If so how are you finding it & how far into your cycle are you?

Sorry for the questions ladies, just trying to get up to speed   

Lots of love    

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

ERIKA - So glad to see you back, sending you lots of hugs    .  What a hellish time you have had.  Have really missed you.  Thanks for the birthday wishes and belated ones back to you!!  I know what you mean about being another year older.

Well just got back from the hospital and have had my down regging injection, thank goodness I only have to have one injection as the needle was massive and thick.  Consultant says he always does this one as would freak his patients out when they see it.  It has even left a big hole.  Thankfully though no scan, he decided I didn't need one.  So now all I have to do is wait for   to arrive, which should be next weekend sometime.

Right off to make a nice cup of coffee.

Catch ya laters

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Erika,

Yes have been d/r since 18/12. Its been fine actually, no probs except ALOT of headaches, but am def not drinking 2 litres of water a day so that may have something to do with it!! Was due to start stimming last Thurs but the recipient hadn't had her period so had to coast for a while. Its all go now though and am due to start tomorrow    The hosp have put on my treatment plan HCG jab 12 days later but don't think it will be that quick as I was such a slow responder in my iui's but we shall see. 
Glad to read that you are thinking of going again in a couple of months time as Catwoman said you responded so well last time round it would be such a shame not to try. I know you will get there eventually, all these set backs just make us stronger and more determined I think.      to you sweetie. 

Hey Catwoman so good to have you back all perky!! You make me smile so much   

Just caught your post Moomin. well done you are on your way!!! Glad things went well for your mum, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. Have a fab birthday and meet!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

I know this might get missed,what with it being at the end of a thread but here is the updated list for tomorrow,cant wait

Kelly & DH
Candy
Starr
Moomin & DH
Holly
VIL & Moosey
KJ
Julie
Cathy
Struthie & DH
Sarah & DP


kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Coming back for personals soon


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome earlier in the week. Just wanted to say good afternoon to everyone and enjoy the meet at the weekend. 

Sorry no personals but I just don't get time to catch up so..       and    to all those who need them.

Dx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Doods - right back at you too 

New home this way >>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45882.0.html

H xxx


----------

